# Werbt einen Freund



## Pixel-hd (31. Januar 2014)

Ich verschicke "Rolle Der Auferstehung" wer intresse hatt einfach anschreiben.
Ich seh öfter mal nach wer angefragt hat.

ich schicks an jeden der es möchte


Bin von Blackhand Horde , alles weiter PM


----------

